# Just received the 1.6W blue color orianth laser flashlight and laser sword. Superb!



## jakeoo (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got it today, see the picture. The 1.6w is indeed much brighter than 1w. The laser sword is amazing! I’ll upload the picture of night effect later. Anyway, it’s definitely a super deal!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Aug 30, 2012)

Only comes with 1 pair of glasses? Bummer.


----------



## zeramant86 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just make sure you put the glasses on before you insert the batteries, that power will permanently blind you. Not a bad price when compared to w***ed lasers, but still more expensive than making your own.

Did you use any smoke for that beamshot?


----------



## CDR_Glock (Sep 18, 2012)

I like that. Where's it from?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Oct 9, 2012)

CDR_Glock said:


> I like that. Where's it from?




Google orianth laser  it shows up


----------



## CDR_Glock (Oct 9, 2012)

CarpentryHero said:


> Google orianth laser  it shows up



Awesome. That's my next purchase.


----------



## Changchung (Oct 12, 2012)

I like it...


SFMI4UT


----------



## BenChiew (Oct 16, 2012)

What do you use that for?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 16, 2012)

Jedi training.


----------



## d.weglarz13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Just wondering if you used smoke for the beam shot?


----------



## Norm (Oct 4, 2013)

d.weglarz13 said:


> Just wondering if you used smoke for the beam shot?


The OP posted one post never to return, you may be waiting a while for an answer.

Norm


----------



## d.weglarz13 (Oct 4, 2013)

thanks Norm.


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Oct 5, 2013)

An attachment was used in most of the pictures. Basically a piece of opaque plastic. Very unsafe imho, it's threaded into the front, and any actual use as a "lightsaber" could very well produce enough force on the joint to break it off. At which point you have 1W+ beam shooting out.

Nothing was used in the second picture, except that the camera didn't really capture the way it actually looks. The beam in real life would appear to be a deep blue, not purple. In order to see the beam of a 1W+ 445nm laser (like the one pictured) you really don't need any smoke, or fog, just make sure it's dark. Of course humidity, fog, smoke, or even just dust in the air help.

I would suggest staying away from this kind of lasers, the diodes in them tend to be poorly heatsinked, and as a result don't last long.


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Just received the 1.6W blue color orianth laser flashlight and laser sword. Sup*

I prefer things anodized, but the bare aluminum seems classy Just make sure you don't use it to play with your pets, as one member put it, if you do, they'll only chase it once


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Just received the 1.6W blue color orianth laser flashlight and laser sword. Sup*

Pretty sure it's not bare aluminum, but rather silver anodize or maybe just paint.


----------



## d.weglarz13 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Just received the 1.6W blue color orianth laser flashlight and laser sword. Sup*

Are there currently any blue lasers that I would be able to check out with a host similar to this and not such a "flashlight" shaped blue host like i saw in other BST forums? It seems all the blue lasers are flashlight shaped and not slimline like this one and maybe the dreaded Arctic.....? Thanks for any other help.

dave


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Just received the 1.6W blue color orianth laser flashlight and laser sword. Sup*

Most are going to follow that same design... just like you wouldn't find too many cube shaped flashlights.

You could ask to have a custom laser built, into basically anything, but expect the price to go up well past $200.

In terms of slim lasers...






There are lots of other host designs for 1x16340 and 1x18650 hosts. Check out the threads from Sinner for example.


----------



## d.weglarz13 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Just received the 1.6W blue color orianth laser flashlight and laser sword. Sup*

Wow, just what I was looking for. Thanks for that pic, gorgeous hosts. This is exactly what im going for. Im guessing finding ones like this are probably over 200 bucks, but awesome score man. 

dave


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Just received the 1.6W blue color orianth laser flashlight and laser sword. Sup*

Yup, both of those lasers are well over $200. The one on the left does about 2.2W, with low, strobe, and high modes. Total is about $350 iirc (it's been a while).

The one right has a rather unique diode, not the most powerful (1.8W) but a somewhat higher wavelength so appear slightly lighter in color vs most 445 lasers, and as a result also brighter. It's now also beautifully polished. Total cost on it was $300.

Both run off of two 16340 batteries (or one 18650 for greatly reduced power). If you're interested in the kryton, the one on the left, let me know. I think it's a shame for it to just sit in my desk drawer for the occasional once every two month session of admiration.


----------



## jackjoneslab (Oct 8, 2013)

Blord from laserforums sells one under 200 even with 20 dollar shipping from Belgium. I'm thinking about it. Trying to convince myself I am responsible enough at 29 to own one yet. Jury is still out.


----------

